# einige gute Einsteigertutorials



## stev.glasow (19. Jun 2003)

Ich mach mal den Anfang ...

Die Tutorials finde ich persönlich am besten, um sich mit Java vertraut zu machen:

 :arrow: API-Dokumentation (darf auf keinen Fall fehlen  :!: )

 :arrow: Java 2 in 21 Tagen

 :arrow: Java ist auch eine Insel

:arrow: java.programmersbase.net (kann auch gut als kleine Referenz genutzt werden)

:arrow: Java-Kurs v. René Grothmann 

:arrow: Designmuster und Zertifizierungswissen (für die etwas Fortgeschrittenen)


----------



## bummerland (25. Jun 2003)

und natürlich nicht zu vergessen, das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung


----------



## leobm (26. Jun 2003)

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/index.html

Gruß, leobm


----------



## bummerland (28. Jun 2003)

Die API Dokumentation für Java 1.4.2


----------



## leobm (28. Jun 2003)

Naja, die reine API Dokumetation kann man wohl nicht gerade als Einsteigertutorial betrachten. 
Was ich wirklich gut für Anfänger finde ist http://javaalmanac.com/
Da findet man für viele API Methoden Beispielcode.

Gruß, leobm


----------



## killerkätzchen (20. Aug 2003)

Supergeniales Buch für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene 

Java 4 u

grüsse aus dem sonnigen Süden


----------

